# Sherlock Holmes



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got back from it earlier today. It was a nice break from being couped up in the snow for a couple of days.

Really enjoyed the movie. Very dark filming, good story, and enjoyable. 

First movie I have been to since deciding to build a dedicated HT in the game room. Definitely made me pay more attention to wall treatment, seating, etc.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed the film too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This looks like an interesting film and I look forward to at least a rental.


----------

